# auxiliar pentru condiţional



## jazyk

Cineva aici ştie care este originea construcţiei _ar şi infinitiv_? Aceasta nu există nici în limba latină nici în altele limbi neolatine pe care le-am învăţat. Ar putea să fie o influenţă slavă? Nişte exemple:

Română: Dacă ea m-ar iubi, nu mi-ar zice aceste lucruri.
Latină: Si me amet, non mihi dicat haec res.
Spaniolă: Si ella me amase/amara, no me diría estas cosas.
Italiană : Se lei mi amasse, non mi direbbe queste cose.
Rusă: Если она бы меня любила, она бы мне зти вещи не говорила.

Notaţi că _бы_ este folosit la două ori în frază, corespundânt la _dar_.

Mulţumesc pentru atenţia voastră.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Salut! 

Defapt forma asta gramaticala exista in limba portugheza (europeana) si in alte limbi balcanice. 

Poti sa citesti mai mult aici: http://www.unibuc.ro/eBooks/filologie/dindelegan/42.pdf

Sper ca ajuta! 

 robbie


----------



## jazyk

De fapt portugheza este limba mea cea maternă şi nu reuşesc să mă gândesc la un caz în care această construcţie este posibilă şi n-am găsit în text nici un exemplu în portugheză (confesez că nu l-am citit întreg).  În exemplele pe care ţi-le am dat, în limba portugheză am spune:

Se ela me amasse, não me diria estas coisas.

Relaţia cu limbile balcanice mi se pare mai plauzibilă în acest moment dar trebuie să citesc textul pentru a ajunge la o concluzie.

Mersi pentru timpul pe care l-am dedicat acestei chestiunii.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Aha! Iarta-ma!!! Nu stiam ca erai portughez. 

De fapt exista un alt thread care ia in consideratie formele verbelor in limbile latine. Coditionalul roman este format in acelasi mod ca si celelalte limbi latine. Ex: 

*Franceza*
_Conditionell _
Je serais
Tu serais
Il/Elle/On serait
Nous serions
Vous seriez 
Ils/Elles seraient

Limba franceza formeaza conditionalul cu ajutorul de "avoir", precis ca limba romana. 

*Italiana*
_Condizionale_
(Io) sarei 
(Tu) saresti
(Lui/Lei) sarebbe
(Noi) saremmo
(Voi) sareste
(Loro) sarebbero

*Portugheza*
_Condicional_
Eu seria
Tu serias
Ele(a)/Você seria
Nós seríamos
Vós seríeis
Eles(as)/Vocês seriam

*Romana*
_Conditional_
Eu as fi
Tu ai fi
El/Ea ar fi
Noi am fi
Voi ati fi
Ei ar fi

Dar diferenta cea mai mare este ca limba romana decat sa schimba forma verbelor la sfarsit, adauga un verb modal/auxiliar la inceput. Ca tu sa vezi tendinta asta, adauga "as,ai,ar" etc. dupa fi (ca un sufix). Conditionalul roman este si el format cu "a avea". 

 robbie

PS: aici poti sa gasesti mai mult despre tema asta http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=190492


----------



## jazyk

> Aha! Iarta-ma!!! Nu stiam ca erai portughez.


Nu, nu sunt portughez.  Sunt brazilian.  

Mersi!


----------



## robbie_SWE

jazyk said:
			
		

> Nu, nu sunt portughez. Sunt brazilian.
> 
> Mersi!


 
Aha! 

Cu placere! 

Sper ca este mai clar! 

 robbie


----------

